# How would you build a wine-making room?



## SB Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

The purpose for this post is to ask you for plan ideas fora new wine workshop. I have ideas but I'm relatively new to the sport and would like other opinions.


I am asking for your design ideas for a room of this size.


Room specs:


<LI>13' x 12'6" 
<LI>Hot &amp; cold water 
<LI>Drainage 
<LI>Lighting &amp; electrical</LI>


If you had this room for wine-making how would you design it?
If you make a drawing you can post or fax it to 214-256-9999


Note: Most of you have seen my other post of my current room so you have an idea of the equipment I have.*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 12, 2008)

So is this a new additional room to what you have or is it a replacement(getting kicked out of that one)?If additional room, what are your intentions for it?


----------



## SB Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, it was suggested that I give the laundry room back. We have 5 bedroom for two people so we have room overkill. That's what occurs when all the kids finally move out.


The room I'm moving to is in the center of the house and will have not traffic. Best of all no one can get to it very easily.


It will be used to make wine. Storage of bottled wine willbe elsewhere in the house.*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 12, 2008)

Do you strictly make kits and small batches of country wines, or do you intend to press grapes also? I know, questions, questions, but it will make it easier for folks to get a feel for what you need in the new room. That was such a nice room you had set up, it's a shame you need to relocate.


----------



## SB Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Strictly make kits and small batches of country wines. I may get into grape pressing much later or when the equipment is attainable at a price of my liking. 


I am constantly making changes with the house. This will make her happy and give me more room. A great advantage is it will be across the hall from my office.*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 29, 2008)

I suppose you've already searched the forum, but I've always admired Bill B's scoring a triple sink in stainless steel. It sure would look good in MY wine-making room -- maybe yours too! Take a look:

http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1611&amp;KW=stainless+sink&amp;PN=1


----------



## Wade E (Feb 29, 2008)

I think we all drool over that sink!


----------



## smurfe (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't forget Climate (temperature and humidity) Control. If I were building a dedicated wine making roomI wouldwant to allow for consistent fermentations. I wouldn't rely strictly on the house HVAC system.


----------

